# Sketchup Arrange Menu



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm trying to get my head around Sketchup at the moment. 
Have downloaded version 8 running on Mac OS10.6, and I'm wondering if there is a component missing - i.e. arrange menu, to send items to back, backward, forward, front. etc. 
Is this something only available in Sketchup Pro or is there a plugin I need to install.

Please help, I am getting frustrated and growing angry at my computer.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

I teach a class locally for beginning Sketchup. If you give a me a more detailed description I might be able to help.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Renners, are you wondering about layers? Its located under Window->Layers. Hopefully thats what you're asking about.

Here is some helpful info on them…
http://support.google.com/sketchup/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=38572


----------



## BobLang (Feb 2, 2009)

Are you trying to make a 2D drawing? If so, stop right now and learn how to make a 3D model, or you'll only be learning how SketchUp doesn't work. In SketchUp you're arranging and rearranging 3D objects in 3D space. If you want something to be behind or above something else, move it there. If you can't see it, orbit and zoom until you can.

Bob Lang

this might help


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks guys, I managed to confuse myself searching for help with arranging stuff in Sketchup. The arrange menu is part of "Layout" which is something that can be used in Sketchup Pro.

I have to remind myself that I'm not using Adobe Illustrator.

(Maybe trying to do a working drawing of a staircase was a tad ambitious for a first go at Sketchup).


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

You can still arrange stuff into layers, but its not the same as you'd think like in 2d programs. Its more for grouping objects. They will still intersect if they cross even across layers.


----------

